# pygo hybrids?



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

is it possible to breed different pygos together? Has it ever once been done? just curious?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't think its been done before and I believe it isn't possible.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

they can make hybrids of striped bass and smallmouths... why not piranhas???


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

go a head and give it a try.. if it works keep us posted


----------

